# NGD: Acacia Custom Guitars Hades 6- Black Friday Run



## NoahFett (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my first NGD-

I ordered this during the black Friday sale here on the forum, it took about 9 months from the day I ordered to when I received the guitar.














First off I would like to commend the guys at Acacia, while the the build updates were few and far between they were accurate. At no time did they give me an unrealistic idea of when the guitar would be ready.

*The good:* This guitar sounds massive-I don't know if its the EMG's, the building materials or a combination of the two. The cleans sparkle, and even under tons of gain the chords retain clarity and it has purr for miles.

Compared to my MM JP6 with stock LF/CL and my Gibson Buckethead Les Paul Studio loaded with Duncan Distortions-its one of the best sounding guitar that I have ever owned.

After a pretty extensive setup (I threw on some Daddario EXL 115w's and tuned to drop C) the guitar played great. The hipshot hardware made set up a snap, I had to adjust the the string height, truss rod and intonation. 

The neck is very comfortable-the carve I was told is their modern D-shape, it is ever so slightly thicker than a wizard II, and slightly flatter on the back than a Jackson Soloist neck. Feels like a nice hybrid between the two.

So far as I can tell the guitar holds tune quite well in a controlled environment like my little studio room.

*The Bad:*There are a few finish flaws on my guitar.

I would like to first clarify that these are all cosmetic and do not effect how the guitar plays or sounds. The timber used, especially the curly maple top looks gorgeous.

The first thing I noticed is while the fret work is adequate as far being the proper radius, correctly leveled and smooth to the touch- there are quite a few obvious fret file marks along the fret ends.

Also the fret slots seem to be cut rather deep, some more than others, some less than others. I have seen this on other brands of guitars like my JP6-but on my JP it looks like they used some sort of grain filler to close the gap and give a more finished look. Some of the side dots-particularly the 12th and below are slightly out of alignment.










On the back of the guitar the holes drilled for the bolts that connect the neck to the body seem to have been drilled/machined poorly, there are several chips around the holes. Directly below this on the on the relief carve under the cutaway there are some pretty obvious scratches from rough sanding that look to have never been finish sanded out.










The wiring is very clean and well done-but the cavity cover sticks up about 2mm above the routed area-also the cavity cover seems just slightly misshaped. 










There is a pretty big (1mm) gap on the left side of the neck pocket-also the area on each side of the neck where the body transitions to the neck the cuts on the body are just a bit rough.










In conclusion I was disappointed with the finish flaws. I am aware that this was a Black Friday sale and as such the price was quite a bit lower that what they usually quote, but for $1350.00 + shipping I was expecting at least the same quality I see from mass produced guitars built in the USA.

Even with what I perceive to be cosmetic flaws- the guitar feels extremely solid, plays well and sounds INCREDIBLE.

This is the only Acacia that I've actually held and seen up close- and the flaws I have seen may not be indicative of flaws on anyone else's build

Specs:
Mahogany Body
Curly Maple Top
Maple Neck
Rosewood Fingerboard
Hipshot Bridge and tuners
25 1/2 inch Scale
24 SS Frets
EMG 57/66 pickups

Sorry for the phone pics-it's all I've got.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 2, 2013)

With those flaws I would ask for a refund if I was you. That just looks like amateur building to me, especially for $1300. 
However if you're happy with it then that's all that matters.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new axe first off. It looks great!  The issues you mention are disturbing and you are right to expect _at least_ mass production quality from a custom job. Have you contacted them about this?


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 3, 2013)

HNGD man, I'm sorry to read about the problems...Looks like they just lost my business for a custom Cronus 7 I was planning.


----------



## NoahFett (Aug 3, 2013)

I have sent them an email about the flaws in the guitar, I haven't heard back from them as of tonight. 

I hoping that there is something that can be done.

I REALLY wanted to like this guitar-but as good as it sounds there really is no excuse for poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 3, 2013)

Oof. Butterfrets.


----------



## ramses (Aug 3, 2013)

Acacia guitars look really nice, from a distance.

I guess I'll check them out again in a year or so. Hopefully they'll improve by then.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 3, 2013)

I can tolerate everything except that neck pocket. Dude, send it back.

Edit:
Just took a second look at the neck pocket. I'm just amazed that the entire pocket is too wide the whole way around. There's literally only full body contact on the back of the neck. How does this pass QC? Why is it not even a straight, clean route? There's 3-5mm of space between the bottom end of the neck/fretboard end and it looks like the neck wood want even finish sanded. 

Noah, you don't have to but I would be interested in seeing the whole neck pocket with the neck detached.


----------



## Doombreed (Aug 3, 2013)

First off HNGD and I'm glad the guitar sounds great!

The finish flaws are indeed a bit worrying and I am glad you are doing something about it.

My BF guitar should be arriving early next week and I've been hoping to heck that it's going to arrive without any such finishing problems. It's just not worth me sending it back if it does...

I'd appreciate a pm with the outcome of your mail to the Acacia gents if it's alright by you.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 3, 2013)

What are those gaps under the frets? I see it on a lot of 1K+ acoustics


----------



## Tones (Aug 3, 2013)

oof. The drilled neck joint holes, I can deal with that. But poorly aligned frets and a gap that huge in the neck pocket is unacceptable. Definitely ask for a refund man. I sure as hell would


----------



## knagy0325 (Aug 3, 2013)

How could they let this ship? You can`t find flaws like these on cheaper mass produced guitars.
Send it back. I`m curious how they respond.


----------



## Nag (Aug 3, 2013)

for 1350 bucks I know plenty of guitars with similar specs that wouldn't have any of these flaws and which wouldn't take 9 months to order. 

That being said, HNGD anyway


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 3, 2013)

I've seen this with a few Acacias now, its a super purdy guitar but is full of minor flaws.

I would ask for a refund with the number of 'small flaws' on it, I can understand a couple little knicks but that axe is riddled with em. Don't understand why they thought it was a good idea to send this guitar out.

Despite that HNGD, I mean if it plays well and sounds good I guess thats something quite positive!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 3, 2013)

What a bummer that so many of these small builders are turning out flawed instruments. How do these guys sleep at night?


----------



## Chasethebreather (Aug 3, 2013)

As someone else said... These things looks good from a distance. Up close though, it's as if every guitar I've see from them was their first build. They never seem to learn from their mistakes. Most certainly will NEVER be buying one.


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 3, 2013)

man, those frets slots, especially on this pic(this pic pretty much tells the full story):






are really bad. So is the neck pocket. I agree, I'd send it back and ask for a refund. That's gotta suck after waiting that long, man. I feel for you.


----------



## beevare (Aug 3, 2013)

HNGD!!!
cool guitar, im waiting on a quote for an architect myself. it'll be my first custom build and i was hoping for perfection...unfortunately, this may push me towards BlackWater


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 3, 2013)

Yikes! I'm glad I bailed on getting an Acacia. Those are worse flaws than some of the beginning builds in the Luthier section.


----------



## C-PIG (Aug 3, 2013)

that things looks horrible with all those flaws


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 3, 2013)

There's absolutely no way during the construction process that these flaws could not be noticed by the builder. Between this and two other recent Acacia builds (multi 7 and race car red 8, of which there are more flaws than pointed out already) it gives a clear indication of the standard they are willing to work to.
Like I've said in other threads, you wouldn't/don't see these kind of flaws on a 10 series LTD which is less than $300 so there's absolutely no excuse for something as major as an absolutely poorly fitting neck. 
Please excuse me kicking up such a stink in your thread, Noah. My advice would be get a full refund and use that money on something you know will be custom and bare the quality that should come with such a thing.

Here's a ripper that wasn't pointed out. Look at the left side of the neck pocket.


----------



## nicktao (Aug 3, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> There's absolutely no way during the construction process that these flaws could not be noticed by the builder. Between this and two other recent Acacia builds (multi 7 and race car red 8, of which there are more flaws than pointed out already) it gives a clear indication of the standard they are willing to work to.
> Like I've said in other threads, you wouldn't/don't see these kind of flaws on a 10 series LTD which is less than $300 so there's absolutely no excuse for something as major as an absolutely poorly fitting neck.
> Please excuse me kicking up such a stink in your thread, Noah. My advice would be get a full refund and use that money on something you know will be custom and bare the quality that should come with such a thing.
> 
> Here's a ripper that wasn't pointed out. Look at the left side of the neck pocket.


What am I looking for? I don't see anything.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 3, 2013)

^Looks like it has the same shallow "scoop" out of the side of the pocket as the one in the OP. Defect in the template, maybe?


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 4, 2013)

My acacia hades doesn't have the neck pocket issue though. Is it a Romulus template thing?


----------



## nicktao (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought it was just a shadow?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 4, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> What are those gaps under the frets? I see it on a lot of 1K+ acoustics



They slotted the frets too deep. Basically another, amateur mistake.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 4, 2013)

nicktao said:


> I thought it was just a shadow?



Not to be rude but your response highlights a part of the problem - customers who don't know what to look for in a well finished guitar, which means builds like this from all kinds of builders probably go out unnoticed. I don't doubt that Acacia can make great guitars but to put out several with such glaring faults that DO impact upon the tonal qualities of the guitar is unacceptable. 
This issue also appears to be present in their basses.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 4, 2013)

I actually sent my Cronus 7 back to them for a re-fret or possibly a whole new neck. Mine didn't even have properly seated frets and there was superglue all over the fretboard from trying to glue them in. At least my neck pocket was tighter than these, though.

I know they've had some staff changes so hopefully mine will come back better than I originally got it, but stuff like this has me somewhat skeptical.

It's really weird because the body shapes, neck carves, and fret finishing are all top-notch on mine and apparently most of their other guitars, yet they can't seem to do consistent neck pockets or fret slots.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 4, 2013)

Man, when I got my first custom my top two candidates were Acacia and Invictus... Thank god I dodged two bullets and went Black Water, and thank god I'm not so naive now.

It's too bad, I had always heard some things about Acacia, but always hoped they were great guitars because they mostly like real nice and back when I did contact them their customer service was great. 

OP, I would definitely consider trying to get your money back, or a at least rebuild if you want to gamble on them doing better a second time. Builders need to continue to be shown that their customers won't just be satisfied by stuff like this being sent out. Nonetheless, if you managed to connect with it as is and really like it's sound and playability and all as is, don't let everyone here talk you into sending it back (unless the neck pocket/deep fret slots could cause major issues down the line).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 5, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Man, when I got my first custom my top two candidates were Acacia and Invictus... Thank god I dodged two bullets and went Black Water, and thank god I'm not so naive now.



A LOT of us dodged that bullet thankfully.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Noah, did you get any resolution with this?


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 18, 2013)

"Strictly Acacia"


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 18, 2013)

Tristoner7 said:


> "Strictly Acacia"



Legit lold


----------



## NoahFett (Aug 18, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Hey Noah, did you get any resolution with this?


I have returned the guitar for "repairs" in hopes of fixing all the issues with the guitar.

I emailed the guys at Acacia-the owner Scott took full responsibility for the problems and sent me a shipping label. 

I liked the guitar enough to give them a second chance. I really don't know what to expect to happen, realistically in order to fix all the problems they might have to build an entire new neck. I'm just going to take a wait and see approach on this. 

As soon as a hear back from them or receive the guitar back I'll let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for keeping the community in the loop. What's up with these small builders these days? In most cases, they offer to fix the problems, but why not just ship it out right the first time? Not only does it piss off the customer, but the rest of us certainly think twice before placing future orders.

Best of luck! I hope it all works out in the end


----------



## Negav (Aug 18, 2013)

And I thought they were better builders huh. The guitar looks amazing from afar but once you squint your eyes...


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

if i was going to go for a custom, acacia was always my first choice, i love love love that headstock for some reason, and they just look killer. but seeing this makes me so sad. i have terrible luck in general, if even one guitar slips through their QC, it would be mine of course haha


----------



## wiretap (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, you need a refund. That thing looks like shit.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 19, 2013)

There's no way of fixing that neck. It'll have to be a rebuild. Glad you're getting a 'positive' response.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope they understand that the way they deal with this recent batch of flawed guitars they have released will reallly set the tone for the company, its make or break time.They do seem to be on the ball with the customer service which always helps, If they make good on fixing all errors (not just on this guitar but a few others) and send back awesome flawless instruments then I think they might have a chance...

it just seems like almost every guitar ive seen from them recently has had issues. Makes you worry they dont quite know how to build a proper guitar......yet.. lots of potential,really like the design/aesthetics but need to see some examples of them getting it right.. I really hope they do for you noah!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 19, 2013)

This just sucks to see man. Paying that much money you shouldnt have these type of flaws imo. Hope they do you right this time.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 19, 2013)

I've often found little difference between super tight and somewhat lax neck pockets, but I rather view it as a point of craftsmanship. Hopefully since what you mentioned are more so cosmetic flaws you'll have a ripping guitar in your hands soon enough!


----------



## NoahFett (Aug 23, 2013)

Just an update on this to those who have been following.

Scott the owner of Acacia contacted me about the guitar.
He offered me a rebuild and an upgrade to a finish of my choice.

I am honestly thrilled that Acacia stepped up and took care of me on this-the fact that they were willing to really do what it takes to make this right is awesome. I personally would have been satisfied with just an apology and a repair.

Scott really went above and beyond my expectations and showed me the kind of service I would expect from a custom guitar company.

For the upgrade (I'm going with an aqua burst finish) and the rebuild I am more than happy to wait. I loved many things things about the first guitar- the neck carve and playabilty were stellar. As long as this new guitar comes without the finish flaws I will be one happy camper.

I'll update whenever I get the new one.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2013)

hopefully youre put on some list to get done above other customers


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 23, 2013)

WTF!? This shite does'nt even happen on mass produced begginer guitars. once you breach the price point of $800+ you are essentially paying for cosmetics. I would be raging pissed. At the very least I would seek out some compensation from the manufacture.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 23, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> WTF!? This shite does'nt even happen on mass produced begginer guitars. once you breach the price point of $800+ you are essentially paying for cosmetics. I would be raging pissed. At the very least I would seek out some compensation from the manufacture.


 
I retract my statement after reading the above postings haha.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 23, 2013)

Good to hear they've stepped up and given you compensation + a rebuild.

Ive always loved Acacia guitars, aesthetically they're absolutely killer (from a distance in some cases like this  ) but none the less, I hope the rebuild you get is awesome dude!


----------



## ice_age_magic (Aug 25, 2013)

"What would you like to see from us this upcoming NAMM show?"

Tighter fitting neck cavities.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 27, 2013)

The frets I could live with, the neck pocket, no.
You paid the price of a Bill Keliher explorer to get this, so it should be as good in my books.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 27, 2013)

Please update this thread with pics of the re-build, or at least to your new NGD thread when you get it back. Glad to hear they are taking care of you. Please keep those of us following updated.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ I second that.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Aug 28, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> My acacia hades doesn't have the neck pocket issue though. Is it a Romulus template thing?



No, because the OP's guitar is a Hades


----------



## unscarred (Aug 28, 2013)

This is unacceptable for a custom guitar and for that price. I wouldn't even pay $500 for it.

I hope they make it right this time and doesn't have this flaws and is worth every cent of your hardearned money!


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 28, 2013)

i would have that rebuilt or refund for sure


----------

